# This Is Insane! I Found My Horse's Identical Twin!!!



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

My friend sent this picture to me that she found of a horse that looks almost identical to my guy, only this one is like 24. Now I know what Mark will look like when he gets older!

This is the pic she sent me:















And this is my horse!:
Back when he had a long mane:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's crazy!

I just saw this horse!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Kind of looks like
http://www.ultimatehorsesites.com/brokenbackranch/images/tensleepfoxybarstudpic2.jpg

I have had moments where my horse is in turn out and I walk by him thinking "that's odd, that horse looks just like mine!"


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

It's insane, I just showed my mom and she was like freaking out!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what an odd coincidence!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol crazy!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Woww, that's crazy! They look exactly alike!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

They both look like bay horses with a snip. One with sock one with out. I've owned two myself


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Twins!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ha, just went to help friend get her horses from the field with three otheres and i brought in the wrong horses, how stupid am i but they all looked the same with rugs on and they are all the same colour


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You think that is bad bubblegum

My mom had a gelding, we boarded him and we put him in with the mares so he would get over his fear of crossing water. There was a mare in with him that looked just like him (solid sorrel) Well one day we went out to get him and we COULD NOT FIND HIM ANYWHERE! We asked the guy who owned the place and he told us that someone had bought a few of his mares. Well the guy took my mom's GELDING! Shipped him two states away! Had to bring him all the way back!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Thats Funny ShutUpJoe, Youd think they would check!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bays with a snip are pretty common... Ive seen horses like that before. What really freakes me out, is I went to the barn one time. Walked up to the roundpen to get my horse, she didnt look right. I went over to her stall and she was in there. Both of these mares were white and brown paints, same length mane and same markings. The only difference is my mare has a half shield and this mare had a full shield, and my mares blaze kind of splits and goes down the front and her jaw, the other mares blaze didnt.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not just talking about his color and snip, but if you see him in person, their body conformation and face shape and so on is almost identical. He's gained a lot of weight since those pics lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, it is amazing how many horses out there would pass for twins. My brother has a sorrel Zan Par Bar gelding that is a solid sorrel with a tiny white star and he was given a filly that is by a Dry Doc stud that looks the exact same. The only way to tell them apart is that Zip (the gelding) is about 2 inches taller and has a white saddle mark on one side of his withers. From more than about 50 feet away, you can't tell them apart unless they are standing side by side. Same confo, same carriage, same everything.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Minus the opposite socks (ones front, and ones back), they do look remarkably alike...

Someone on here has a mare that looks pretty much identical to my mare...it's crazy! Lol!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so funny, they look so much alike!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

thats crazy! I want to find a twin to my horse lol!!!


----------

